# Japan



## PeachBaby (Apr 3, 2009)

Is there a tribe for Japan? Anyone in or near Osaka?


----------



## Saredances (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm in Iwakuni


----------



## sarafi (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm in Yokoska!


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

Kobe..that`s pretty close.


----------



## DebraStorm (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarafi*
> 
> I'm in Yokoska!


 So are we!


----------

